# Помогите отремонтировать баян



## cfajyjdfyfnfkmz (27 Май 2011)

В баяне "Рубин 7" запала нота "Фа". Подскажите как отремонтировать самостоятельно


----------



## vbaev (28 Май 2011)

я думаю, стоит начать с того, в какой клавиатуре это произошло


----------



## Gross (28 Май 2011)

Открыть крышку, найти запавшую кнопку и попытаться уяснить, как она должна работать. Словесные рекомендации вряд ли помогут. Изучайте механизм.


----------



## vbaev (28 Май 2011)

*Gross*
полностью солидарен.


----------

